# Pitch bend and expression pedal on digital piano? Should I just get an SL88 Studio or Hammer 88?



## theStyg (Aug 25, 2021)

As I understand, digital pianos don't tend to have much in the way of pedal inputs beyond a jack for the sustain, and don't come with any pitch bend controls. Is there a way of having a solid digital piano while also being able to have both sustain and expression pedals, and a pitch bend controller that snaps back into place?

The closest thing I've been able to find is the *Expressive E Touché SE*, which solves the lack of pitch bend, but it's no expression pedal. I've also considered something like the *Studiologic SL88 Studio* or the *M-Audio Hammer 88* for that more piano-esque feel, but worry the lack of a graded keybed might be missed. I also hear the SL88's action is overly heavy for some, and the Hammer 88's is mediocre compared to similarly priced digital pianos.

If anybody has solutions or experience that puts those concerns to rest, I'd love to hear it! I'd also love if any solutions play nice with the Apple Silicon platform, as I'm hoping to move to one of those machines in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 26, 2021)

You could always add even more options with an F8.
I picked one up used for 140 USD on eBay and they work well for adding gadgets/events.



MIDI Solutions F8; General Purpose Input to MIDI


----------



## coppi (Aug 26, 2021)

it seems there is no way to have an actual standalone pitch wheel, i will probably use a dedicated midi keyboard only for that


----------



## theStyg (Aug 26, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> You could always add even more options with an F8.
> I picked one up used for 140 USD on eBay and they work well for adding gadgets/events.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is really interesting! I'll have to keep this gadget in mind, even if for future application.


coppi said:


> it seems there is no way to have an actual standalone pitch wheel, i will probably use a dedicated midi keyboard only for that


Ah, shame. At this rate a fully weighted MIDI keyboard does sound nice, but I'd probably do just fine sticking to semi-weighted.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 26, 2021)

theStyg said:


> As I understand, digital pianos don't tend to have much in the way of pedal inputs beyond a jack for the sustain, and don't come with any pitch bend controls. Is there a way of having a solid digital piano while also being able to have both sustain and expression pedals, and a pitch bend controller that snaps back into place?
> 
> The closest thing I've been able to find is the *Expressive E Touché SE*, which solves the lack of pitch bend, but it's no expression pedal. I've also considered something like the *Studiologic SL88 Studio* or the *M-Audio Hammer 88* for that more piano-esque feel, but worry the lack of a graded keybed might be missed. I also hear the SL88's action is overly heavy for some, and the Hammer 88's is mediocre compared to similarly priced digital pianos.
> 
> ...


I use a Touche SE. Pitch bend can be obtained running an instrument through LIE - its native software platform. You can also program some channels to use outside of lie, including pitch bend. I find its tricky because it never snaps back to 0 when using it with certain instrument. It has 4 points that can be programmed for different expression. I use it for Vibrato and Volume mostly. When I need the pitch bend I turn it on. I do love the tactual experience and you can really get into the soul of some instruments. Sometimes I do miss the hand and may get a foot pedal.


----------



## mallux (Aug 27, 2021)

Same issue here… digital piano with no pitch wheel. Never bothered me before, as I was mostly focused on orchestral, but having recently invested in a ton of OTS guitar libraries it’s become a bit of a problem.

My current workarounds are (a) plug in a small portable midi keyboard (Minilab MkII) alongside the piano and use just the touchable pitch bend strip on it (this does work, but I’m not in love with strip vs a proper wheel), and (b) use a flight simulator joystick with a hacked together program to translate Y axis movement into midi pitch bend, which sort of works but the snap back to centre isn’t fast enough, and the sample rate seems too slow.

I’d certainly be interested in a purpose built standalone pitch (and maybe mod) wheel if such a thing existed.


----------

